# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Ταξίδι με τον Κορνάρο, Ρέθυμνο - Κίσσαμος (Καστέλι)

## Captain_Nionios

Το ταξιδι που ειχαμε σχεδιασει τελικα εγινε και ηταν πολυ καλυτερο απο οσο μπορουσαμε να φανταστουμε. 14:06 λοιπον το βαπορι εβγαινε απο το λιμανι του Ρεθυμνου την ωρα που καποιος γνωστος κυριος του φορουμ ειχε αιφνιδιασει τους παντες οντας παρων κατα την αναχωρηση του βαποριου. Αυτος βεβαιως ηταν ο Vinman ο οποιος απεδειξε εμπρακτως την τρελα του, απολαυστε τον στη παρακατω φωτογραφια.

Vinman_Rethymno_14_3_2009.JPG

Βγαινοντας απο το λιμανι καθισαμε με το Θαναση για περιπου μια ωρα στο πλωριο μπαλκονι του βαποριου εχοντας αυτη τη θεα μπροστα μας και θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα αν μαζι μας ηταν και ο κυριος της πρωτης φωτογραφιας.

Kornaros_taksidi_Rethymno_Kissamos_14_3_2009_9.JPG

Στη συνεχεια κατεβηκαμε στο πλωριο σαλονι του βαποριου που σε ενα κλειστο χωρο λιγων τετραγωικων εχει λιγες θεσεις και αυτα τα 4 μεγαλα παραθυρα ...

Kornaros_taksidi_Rethymno_Kissamos_14_3_2009_7.JPG

... που οταν ανοιξαμε την κουρτινα μας εδωσαν αυτη την καταπληκτικη πανοραμικη θεα στην πλωρη την ωρα που πιναμε τον καφε μας.

Kornaros_taksidi_Rethymno_Kissamos_14_3_2009_8.JPG

Περιπου μια ωρα αργοτερα ανεβηκαμε ξανα στο πλωριο μπαλκονι, ενω ο κυματισμος ηταν πιο εντονος και το μικρο κουνημα νανουριστικο, σε λιγη ωρα ειχαμε κουρμπαρει για Κισσαμο αφου περασαμε το πρωτο ποδι.

Kornaros_taksidi_Rethymno_Kissamos_14_3_2009_6.JPG


Συνεχιζεται σε επομενο μυνημα...

----------


## Speedkiller

Περιμένουμε!!! :Smile: (Ωραίος καιρός όμως!!!)

----------


## Trakman

Είστε τρελάρες, όπως και ο vinman, γι'αυτό και σας πάω πολύ!!! Μπράβο ρε παιδιά!!!!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Μπράβο παίδες... είπατε ότι θα το κάνετε και το κάνατε!!! Το πλώριο μπαλκονάκι είναι όλα τα λεφτά στο τελευταίο μου ταξίδι με το Κορνάρος είχα καθήσει εκεί σχεδόν σε όλο το δρομολόγιο από Ηράκλειο για Ρόδο, περίπου για 16 ώρες δηλαδή (ταξίδευα μόνος) με κάποια διαλείματα ως το μπάρ για καφέ... Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φώτο... περιμένουμε την συνέχεια!!!

Υ.Γ. Vinman μαζί με εμάς που έμπλεξες θα στα βγάλουμε όλα στην φόρα...  :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Την ωρα που το βαπορι επαιρνε ομως την τελικη του κατευθυνση προς Κισσαμο με τον ηλιο να εχει αρχισει να πεφτει, να γινεται πιο γλυκος, το νανουριστικο κουνημα να συνεχιζεται, η θεα του αγριου τοπιου του πρωτου ποδιου στα αριστερα μας ηταν ιδιαιτερα ομορφη καθως ο αγριος βραχος επαιζε με την θαλασσα και τα συννεφα.

Kornaros_taksidi_Rethymno_Kissamos_14_3_2009.JPG

Νομιζω πως καπου εκει στο πλωριο μπαλκονι, ηταν και καποιοι καλοι φιλοι. Ο Rocinante αγναντευε μπροστα ριχνοντας κλεφτες ματιες στη θεα αριστερα του, ο Roi Baudoin ειχε μολις τελειωσει το διαβασμα ενος βιβλιου στο σαλονι και ειχε ανεβει πανω παρεα μας, ο Vortigern απολαμβανε το τσιγαρο του, ο Συλβεστρος κοροιδευε το Μαστροπαναγο, την ωρα που ο Mastrokostas ελεγε αστεια, ο Polykas φωτογραφιζε, ο Leo ειχε κατσει λιγο πιο πισω διακριτικα και πολλα μελη του φορουμ περιφερονταν... Το μερος για στο οποιο γινονταν ολα αυτα ηταν αυτο.

Kornaros_taksidi_Rethymno_Kissamos_14_3_2009_2.JPG

Για να επανελθουμε ομως στη πραγματικοτητα, περιπου μιση ωρα πριν φτασουμε ανεβηκαμε στην γεφυρα. Ισως ακουστει υπερβολη αλλα πιο φιλοξενη γεφυρα εγω δεν εχω ξαναδει, γιατι πολυ απλα οι αξιωματικοι και το πληρωμα ειχαν ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλη διαθεση για κουβεντα αλλα και χιουμορ. Αυτο που κραταω περισσοτερο απ'ολα ειναι το εξης. Σε ερωτηση μου στον καπετανιο του βαποριου, γιατι ενω εχει τοση εμπειρια δεν εχει αποφασισει να αφησει,ωστε να ξεκουραστει, τις δυσκολες κυκλικες διαδρομες της αγονης που κανει (Κασσο - Καρπαθο παλαιοτερα, Κυθηρα - Κρητη τωρα)  η απαντηση του ηταν αφοπλιστικη. Γιατι ο κυριος παραγοντας για τετοιες αποφασεις ειναι οι σχεσεις φιλιας με ατομα του πληρωματος. Εχω φιλους χρονιους εδω στο βαπορι και αυτο ειναι κατι που με κραταει εδω... Να λοιπον η ζεστη γεφυρα της ΠΑΡΕΑΣ του Κορναρου...

Kornaros_taksidi_Rethymno_Kissamos_14_3_2009_10.JPG

Τα λεπτα περασαν σαν αερας και σε λιγο ο Κορναρος ειχε δεσει στο Καστελι...

Kornaros_taksidi_Rethymno_Kissamos_14_3_2009_4.JPG

Μετα απο ελαχιστα λεπτα ειχε αναχωρησει για Κυθηρα την ωρα που Καπετανιος και Υποπλοιαρχος  (ζητω συγνωμη αν κανω λαθος) μας χαιρετουσαν απο τη βαρδιολα ενω η μπουρου του βαποριου βαρουσε κανονιες. Ο Κορναρος φαινοταν ομορφος και τα Λευκα Ορη απο πισω του ηταν εξισου ομορφα... Καπου εδω τελειωσε η ιστοσια μας.

Kornaros_taksidi_Rethymno_Kissamos_14_3_2009_5.JPG
ΥΓ: ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ - ΚΙΣΣΑΜΟ ΕΙΧΕ *3 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ*. Το Θαναση, εμενα και αλλον ενα που θα συνεχιζε για Κυθηρα...

----------


## marioskef

Πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια

----------


## sylver23

παιδιά χιλια μπραβο.Μας ταξιδέψατε και εμας!!
Πολύ θα ήθελα να είμαι μαζί σας σε αυτό το μίνι ταξιδι γιατί ενα ταξίδι με πλοίο είναι 1000 φορές καλύτερο αμα εχεις μαζί σου καλούς φίλους οπως θεωρώ εγω εσάς.
Συγκινήθηκα πολύ με την φώτο που σας αποχαιρετούσε ο Μανώλης γιατί ξερω πόσο ασχημη είναι η στιγμή που αποχαιρετάς καποιον που φεύγει με το καράβι και πέρα απο αυτό ξέρω ποσο το ήθελε να ειναι μαζί σας αλλα δεν του έφταναν οι ώρες.

----------


## Thanasis89

Όταν είδα το Μανώλη να μας χαιρετάει χάρηκα πολύ ! Ίσως ήταν ο τελειότερος τρόπος να αρχίσει το ταξίδι ! Τα άλλα σας τα είπε ο Διονύσης !Θα ήθελα να σας χαρίσω και το βίντεο που φτιάξαμε μαζί με τον Διονύση για το πλοίο, το πλήρωμα και για όλο το ναυτιλία ! Σε όλους με αγάπη από τον Κορνάρο και την Κρήτη. 

*Πέρασα Τέλεια !*

----------


## dimitris

Μπραβο και στους δυο σας Διονυση και Θαναση για το ωραιο ταξιδακι που μας χαρισατε!!!
μπραβο και στον Μανωλη για την τρελα του βεβαια!!!

----------


## prutanis

Μπραβο κι απο εμενα παιδια πραγματικα μας ταξιδεψατε μεσα απο τις φωτογραφιες σας!!!

----------


## Vortigern

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!Ειστε φοβεροι!!!

----------


## scoufgian

μπραβο στα παιδια για την υπεροχη δουλεια που κανανε!!!Απ οτι ειδα απολαυσατε το ταξιδι και αυτο τα λεει ολα.Να στε καλα και να ξανακανετε τετοιες τρελες γιατι ειναι ωραιες.......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## kostastzo

Μπραβο παιδια συγχαρητηρια !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που είδατε ήταν ένα ταξίδι  απο μέλη του club "Σαν τα μούτρα σας". Ο εμπορικός τίτλος του club ανήκει στον Μαστροκώστα... Οι "τρελοί" καραβολάτρες έχουν δείξει κι άλλα τέτοια συμπτώματα, στο παρελθόν αλλά μεμονομένα. Όμως αυτό το ταξίδι είναι βέβαιο πως είναι μοναδικό και θα μέινει μοναδικό. 
Μοναδικό γιατί:
1. είναι μια γραμμή που δεν ξέρουμε αν θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει ή θα διακοπεί
2. γιατί το έκαναν δυό μέλη του φόρουμ, νέα παιδιά, που σημαινει ότι το nautilia.gr έχει μέλλον
3. γιατί είχε εκπλήξεις που δεν τις είχαν ονειρευτεί. 

Ένα ευχαριστώ ίσως να μην είναι αρκετό, αλλά όταν είναι απο καρδιάς, μετράει. Μπράβο σε εσάς (Capatain_Nionios, Thanasis89) και στις εκπλήξεις σας (vinman) :Very Happy: .

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ θα πω ένα μπράβο για την καταπληκτική σας δουλειά και εύχομαι να ξαναγίνουν τέτοια παράξενα ταξίδια....Στο βίντεο να φανταστώ τα σφυρίγματα ήταν για το nautilia.gr έτσι; Ωστόσο θέλω να σχολιάσω την δεύτερη φωτογραφία του Διονύση....Το βουνό που φαίνεται απένταντι ονομάζεται Δραπανικεφάλα και κάθε φορά ερχόμενος από Ρέθυμνος προς Χανιά παρατηρώ ότι μοιάζει σε ένα Παλάτι... βέβαια από ξηράς είναι πιο εύκολο να διακρίνεις ότι είναι παλάτι αλλά απο θάλασσα δεν φαίνεται τόσο, ε, έχει αλλάξει και η οπτική γωνία!!! 
Μπράβο σας Παιδιά...

ΥΓ Vinman όλο σε βλέπουμε να τραβάς φωτογραφίες, να ανεβάζεις σπάνια!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Νίκο, μην μου πείς ότι οι ταξιδιάριδες δεν σου βάλανε ιδέες ε?  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Θαναση και Διονυση κανατε μια εξαιρετικη δουλεια αλλα το ποιο συγκλονιστικο ειναι το οτι εκτος του Vinman (που ελπιζω να τον ξαναδουμε μετα απο καιρο την Τεταρτη) αισθανθηκατε οτι ολο το Nautilia.gr ηταν μαζι σας. Ευχαριστουμε που μας πηρατε μαζι σας στο ομορφο ταξιδι σας.
Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες αλλα και μια γοητευτικη περιγραφη δια χειρος Captain Nionios.
Παντα τετοια.

----------


## marsant

Οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο!Να σται καλα να μας χαριζετε και να μας ταξιδευετε και σε αλλα ομορφα ταξιδια!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Μπραβο παιδια πολλι ωραιο ταξιδι και ο βαπορας βεβαια παντα τετοια!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μπράβο παιδιά καταπληκτική δουλειά!!!Μας ταξιδέψατε μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες σας!!Να είστε καλά και να κάνετε τέτοια ταξίδια πιο συχνά...*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδια να ειστε παντα καλα για τα καλα σας λογια, δεν περιμενα να σας αρεσει τοσο. Πραγματικα ηταν εξαιρετικο και πολυ ιδιαιτερο ταξιδι, αλλα με χαροποιει ιδιαιτερα που σας αγγιξε. Τρεις μονο επιβατες και μια διαδρομη που στο παρελθον δεν ξερω αν εχει γινει και ποσες φορες (Ρεθυμνο-Κισσαμος), το εκαναν ακομα πιο ιδιαιτερο. Βεβαια εφοσον μενουμε Κρητη ηταν κατι ευκολο, δεν ειναι τρελα. Με χαρα μου θα το ξανακανω αν εχω χρονο και καποιο μελος του φορουμ εχει κατεβει Κρητη. :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πραγματικά χθες και σήμερα είμαι γεμάτος χαρά ! Κυρίως γιατί νιώσατε αυτό που νιώσαμε κι εμείς ! 
Σ' αυτό το σημείο θα ανάψω μια φωτιά και θα την αφήσω να καίει... Επόμενο ταξίδι Ρέθυμνο - Κύθηρα το καλοκαίρι !  :Wink:  

Στο χέρι σας από εδώ και πέρα ! Εγώ κι ο Διονύσης εδώ θα είμαστε !  :Very Happy:  Σας περιμένουμε !

----------


## vinman

Πολλά μπράβο Captain nionio και Thanasi89 για την πολύ όμορφη διαδρομή που κάνατε και για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίσατε...!!!
Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω για εσάς είναι να ανεβάσω καρέ καρέ την αναχώρηση σας απο το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου...!!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32725

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32726

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32727
Εδώ πολύ θα ήθελα να ήμουν και εγώ μαζί σας....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32728

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32729

----------


## vinman

...συνέχεια....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32731

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32732

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32733

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32734

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32735

----------


## vinman

...και τέλος....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32740

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32741

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32742

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα Μανο, ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω που ηρθες και ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω που μας εβγαλες πανω στο βαπορι... Εξαιρετικες αλλα και με χαρακτηρα μιας που θα μας θυμιζουν τη στιγμη και παλι ευχαριστω. :Wink:

----------


## kostastzo

τα συγχατηρηρια στους captain nionio - thanasi89 τα εχω γραψει απο το πρωι ,ομως αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια και στον vinman  για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες.Ευγε παιδια νασται καλα !!!!!


Δεν εχω κανει ακομα ταξιδι μ αυτο το πλοιο αλλα μεχρι τωρα μονο καλα λογια ακουω για την καλωσυνη και την εξυπηρετηση του πληρωματος

----------


## valerios

Και απο μενα συγχατηρηρια στους captain nionio - thanasi89 για την απιστευτη περιγραφη του ταξιδιου τους και τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες και βιντεο που μας εκαναν να νιωσουμε οτι ειμασταν και εμεις μαζι τους αλλα και στον vinmam για τις φωτογραφιες απο την αναχωριση απο το Ρέθυμνο. Εγω ταξίδεψα απο Πειραια για Κυθηρα και εχω να πω οτι *πρωτη φορα στη γραμμη ειναι τέτοιο καράβι αλλα και τέτοιο καλο και ευγενικο πληρωμα. Τους αξίζουν  συγχατηρηρια** για την ευγενια και την εξυπηρετηση τους!!!!! τους ευχαριστουμε πολυ για αυτο*

----------


## ndimitr93

Μπράβο σου Μανώλη....κατέβηκες και όργωσες Ρέθυμνο και Ηράκλειο.....Μπράβο.... :Wink: 



> Νίκο, μην μου πείς ότι οι ταξιδιάριδες δεν σου βάλανε ιδέες ε?


Leo τι θες να πεις????? :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απο το ταξιδι υπαρχει μεγαλο υλικο και σιγα σιγα θα μπουν και εσωτερικες φωτογραφιες του βαποριου, αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη μου ηρθε να βαλω αυτη τη φωτογραφια. Ο Κορναρος φευγει απο το Καστελι για Αντικυθηρα, η εικονα μπορει μην ειναι ποιοτικη και το βαπορι ειναι μια μακρυνη κουκιδα αλλα δε νομιζετε οτι αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι 100% αγονη γραμμη; Εχει μια γοητεια καπως αναιτια αλλα την εχει γιατι εκφραζει αυτο που τοσα χρονια κανει αυτο το βαπορι... Αφιερωμενη στον paroskayak.

Kornaros_taksidi_Rethymno_Kissamos_14_3_2009_11.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

> Απο το ταξιδι υπαρχει μεγαλο υλικο και σιγα σιγα θα μπουν και εσωτερικες φωτογραφιες του βαποριου, αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη μου ηρθε να βαλω αυτη τη φωτογραφια. Ο Κορναρος φευγει απο το Καστελι για Αντικυθηρα, η εικονα μπορει μην ειναι ποιοτικη και το βαπορι ειναι μια μακρυνη κουκιδα αλλα δε νομιζετε οτι αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι 100% αγονη γραμμη; Εχει μια γοητεια καπως αναιτια αλλα την εχει γιατι εκφραζει αυτο που τοσα χρονια κανει αυτο το βαπορι... Αφιερωμενη στον paroskayak.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32855



Πίνακας Captain!!!!Πίνακας!!!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## MYTILENE

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ στα παιδιά για τις υπέροχες φώτο αλλά η τελευτάια ήταν το κερασάκι στη τούρτα!!!Πολλά μπράβο σε όλους σας.
ΥΓ:Η τελευταία φώτο δεν συνιστάται σε καταθλιπτικούς όμως :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## kostastzo

την κυριακη 15-2-ο9 που ταξιδεψε ενας  γνωστος μου,απο κυθηρα για πειραια,με το β.κορναρος, που προερχοταν απο ρεθυμνο μου ειπε πως ηταν πανω απο 100 επιβατες απο ρεθυμνο,για αυτοκινητα δεν ηξερε να μου πει.

----------


## Leo

Captain oh! my Captain_Nionios, αυτό δεν είναι φωτογραφία... Τα σέβη μου ειλικρινά!!! Θα σε παρακαλέσω να την ανεβάσεις στην γκαλερί.. Seaview..  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά... Θα την σχολιάσω εκεί!  :Very Happy:

----------

